
Small, Modular Nuclear Plants Get Their First Chance in the U.S - Osiris30
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601426/small-modular-nuclear-plants-get-their-first-chance-in-the-us/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post
======
d3sandoval
Hey! It's great to see NuScale on my hackernews homepage. After working there
as an intern for my first two summers out of hs, I've gotta say that it was
one of the most inspiring startups. Since I started, I was able to witness the
company grow up from its roots at Oregon State University to develop it's
prototypical state-of-the-art designs that I (and many others) think will blow
current nuclear power plant projects out of the water. Looking forward to it's
first deployments. Hopefully the SMRs will be near enough to where I live to
actually get a chance to visit!

------
bdcs
Google cache link if you hit the paywall:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.t...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.technologyreview.com%2Fs%2F601426%2Fsmall-
modular-nuclear-plants-get-their-first-chance-in-the-
us%2F&oq=cache%3Awww.technologyreview.com%2Fs%2F601426%2Fsmall-modular-
nuclear-plants-get-their-first-chance-in-the-
us%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.864j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

